# confused about gender experts results. UPDATE ON GENDER



## pookied

I sent in my scan a while back..a couple of days later they came back with the result girl. How ever reading thier website it says abdominal is flipped (mirror image) so for my scan this would mean boy??:shrug: Ive attached a few images of my 7 week and 13 week scans. I have a 4D well being scan in a weeks time so would be intruging to see if can get some good guesses :)
 



Attached Files:







babyscan3.jpg
File size: 57.5 KB
Views: 15









babyscan2.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 32


----------



## pookied

BUMP!!!!!!!
So I've flipped the image and marked where they marked the placenta.
 



Attached Files:







flippedramzi.jpg
File size: 60.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Mine was left and im having a girl :) x


----------



## pookied

So it was wrong for you Tasha?
 



Attached Files:







ramzi.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Boo44

Apparently it's not always flipped if it's abdominal. It depends on the plane of the image and the orientation of the organs around it and sometimes abdominal isn't actually flipped. That's what it says on their site anyway x


----------



## Kay0102

Gender experts predicted boy by this transvaginal. Looked all boy according to ramzi but it's a girl! X


----------



## mum2jaydon

They also predicted boy for me by ramzi and girl from nub x


----------



## pookied

Any of you ladies think girl? I dont mind either i find this part exciting :happydance:


----------



## Avo82

im going to say boy x


----------



## pookied

Just got my nub theory results back from gender experts. And they are saying Boy!!:haha: All exciting 5 days until we find out :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







gender experts.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 7


----------



## winterbabies3

Think pink!


----------



## pookied

I honestly wouldn't mind a boy or girl &#128513; this week is going to drag or I'll get there and this baby will be like its sister and not show off lol .x


----------



## babybambi

Looking at skull shape I would've guessed boy too. Exciting!


----------



## Tesh23

I'm gonna go with boy!


----------



## pookied

We are team :blue: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

No denying that potty shot haha! Congratulations :) x


----------



## Tesh23

Yay congrats on team blue!


----------



## Misscalais

Congratulations on team :blue:


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Bexybram

Congrats :D xxx


----------

